# Traction Tires



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I know this has been gone over already and I looked back to see if I could find it and I did find some walthers but I remember someone talking about some brush on traction tire compound. I have a 2-6-0 that needs some traction in a bad way.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rocky Mountian said:


> I know this has been gone over already and I looked back to see if I could find it and I did find some walthers but I remember someone talking about some brush on traction tire compound. I have a 2-6-0 that needs some traction in a bad way.:laugh:


It's called Bullfrog snot.:laugh:

Nice name appetizing?

http://www.bullfrogsnot.com/pages/How_to.html


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

big ed said:


> It's called Bullfrog snot.:laugh:
> 
> Nice name appetizing?
> 
> http://www.bullfrogsnot.com/pages/How_to.html


Now how could I forget that.:laugh:
Thanks Ed


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rocky Mountian said:


> Now how could I forget that.:laugh:
> Thanks Ed


I never used it but I know some who have. It doesn't last forever but they liked it. 
Just make sure you don't over do it and you got to leave some wheels undone for power. (depends on the scale)


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

This one's ho model power. It has alot of power but spins on the up grades.
It was 13 bucks new. Thought I would try it out to see how long it lasts.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Rocky,
Bullfrog Snot has been a topic of conversation several times. There are two viewpoints on using it:

1. Traction is good, more traction is better: use it.
2. Some slippage is good: you don't want to burn out your motors attempting to pull more than your train is designed to pull. Slippage is your locomotive's way of telling you to reduce the load.

I'd suggest using some thought before putting your Snot on your train and then do what seems the best choice of the two, for your layout.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Rocky,
> Bullfrog Snot has been a topic of conversation several times. There are two viewpoints on using it:
> 
> 1. Traction is good, more traction is better: use it.
> ...


Thanks Reckers
This one will spin just by it self and it was cheap.
I want to put this little engine to work and see what it can do and if it holds up I will get some more for that price.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Best of all possible worlds! Please let us know how it comes out and what you think of the Snot.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I will thanks


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i have quite a grades on my layout. i don't use traction enhancers of any kind as slippage is a good indication of :
1. overload - if it slips its to much load for the engine.
2. time to clean up dirty stuff


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

tankist said:


> i have quite a grades on my layout. i don't use traction enhancers of any kind as slippage is a good indication of :
> 1. overload - if it slips its to much load for the engine.
> 2. time to clean up dirty stuff


I was going to give it a try just to see I have some O scale that have traction tires and they seem to work well.
This track I put together is a temp carpet layout it 1 1/8" per foot grade.
I was trying to figger the grade in % I came up with 9.6 that can't be right. I did distance divided by rise times 100 is that right?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

i added a little weight to my athearns and they pull really well.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Rocky Mountian said:


> I was going to give it a try just to see I have some O scale that have traction tires and they seem to work well.
> This track I put together is a temp carpet layout it 1 1/8" per foot grade.
> I was trying to figger the grade in % I came up with 9.6 that can't be right. I did distance divided by rise times 100 is that right?


Rocky,

The way I have found to remember it correctly is this: 

1. a one-inch rise in 100 horizontal inches of track is a 1% grade.
2. If you want a 3% grade, that means that, as it goes forward 100 inches,
it rises 3 inches.

So, for a 9.6% grade, your locomotive is going up 9 1/2 inches as it goes forward 100 inches (8.3 feet). That is a mighty steep climb. To put it into perspective, going from left to right, your first 10" track has the left end on the ground and the right end 1" in the air. Track #2 starts at 1" in the air and at the far end is 2" up, and so on. Most people go with a 3% grade as a good ballpark figure that a locomotive can pull a train up successfully.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Rocky,

Reck's spot-on with his numbers. And yes, a 1-1/8" rise per 12" of run is a 9.4% grade.

TJ


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Rocky,
> 
> The way I have found to remember it correctly is this:
> 
> ...


From what I read 0 is 0% 45 is a 100%and I have 2 1/4" in 24" so I think its way to steep because that would be 9.3 in, in a 100". 


It cross over the bottom track and the top rail is short I need to make it longer to get less of a grade.

Good to know thanks: Reckers


----------



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

bull frog snot is expensive

here is a source for tires

http://www.toytrainheaven.com/.sc/ms/cat/HO Parts A-E--Calumet Trains

even better i use a # 47 O ring


----------

